# My guys. Tyler, Demi & Codie



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, I hope you've all got good eyes or a microscope.

I'm rubbish at posting pictures on forums.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

If you click them, they get bigger 
You've got a gorgeous pack! Is that last one a RR?


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, so they do
Thank you. 
I've managed to mix the names up with the pictures. Tyler is the Ridgeback at the end. Codie the Collie is in the middle and Demi is my Bullmastiff girlie. The picture at the side is Mavrik. We lost him in May this year to bone cancer. His poor life was plagued with ear infections, skin problems and stomach problems. This is what brought me to question diets and vaccines. I'm convinced early vaccine and boosters were to blame for his conditions.

Tracy
xx


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Loving the collie!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a handsome pack you have!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello and Welcome...good looking threesome you've got there.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your guys are all adorable!


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow! Sure are some stunning canines you've got there!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks again. I've got some video of Demi and Codie in the Hydrotherapy pool. I work there, so I made a short movie of them. I take Demi because she has a problem with her back and Codie goes because he just loves to swim. I'll try and post it later on.

Tracy
xx


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok, well then, you answered my question. Sorry you lost your boy and that he had allot of problems. Marlo my bullmastiff was starting to have skin problems. They never got that bad just some rash on her stomach but it was really starting to bother her. she never had anything else but I'm sure if I had kept her on kibble it would have happened.

And I have not decided what to do about vaccines. the only thing I do know is it will absolutely not be every year. She has not had any rashes for months now.

You pack is very nice.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I love Demi!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

What a great group!


----------

